# Sticky  Regarding cuss word useage



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Some of you seem to be ignoring the cuss words rule. You know who you are. Your posts will be mercilessly edited or deleted as I see fit. It's possible to get your point across without resorting to the words I see being used here lately. If you want to cuss, go to OT. Keep it out of my section.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Some of you seem to be ignoring the cuss words rule. You know who you are. Your posts will be mercilessly edited or deleted as I see fit. It's possible to get your point across without resorting to the words I see being used here lately. If you want to cuss, go to OT. Keep it out of my section.


says the person with a picture of a baby flipping off the camera as his avatar. 
:givebeer:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> says the person with a picture of a baby flipping off the camera as his avatar.
> :givebeer:


 :lame:

You were the first poster. Must mean you have a guilty conscience.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

The man does have a point.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> :lame:
> 
> You were the first poster. Must mean you have a guilty conscience.


#$&@ no I don't! And anyone who #$&@ing says otherwise needs to eat $#@! and kiss my #[email protected]!

No where'd I put my @#$ *#&$ beer?

:cheers:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> The man does have a point.


That logic is hard to argue with..... time for a new avatar Zen...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

myoung said:


> That logic is hard to argue with..... time for a new avatar Zen...



From the big man himself

Yeah, pretty hard to argue I must say... Either way, it's some of the new members in here breaking the rules... Most of the Z OGs have been good.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

asleepz said:


> From the big man himself
> 
> Yeah, pretty hard to argue I must say... Either way, it's some of the new members in here breaking the rules... Most of the Z OGs have been good.


That's understood... Zen is just trying to keep it a decent place to visit


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

myoung said:


> That logic is hard to argue with..... time for a new avatar Zen...


I mostly did it because it was funny. That's my youngest, and that was exactly how she was holding her hand while she was sleeping a while back. She moved it before I could grab the cam, but I put her hand back and snapped a quick pic.


----------



## Beemerboy (Jul 15, 2005)

Zen

I'm pretty new here but regardless of how you got the pic the suggestion of it contradicts what you started this thread about.

I can appreciate your looking after the welfare of the language use here, will make for a better forum.

I still have to agree that its not promoting the best image.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Beemerboy said:


> Zen
> 
> I'm pretty new here but regardless of how you got the pic the suggestion of it contradicts what you started this thread about.
> 
> ...


Look at some of the other peoples avatars here. Mine at least is humorous, and it's my own kid. It'll be changed soon anyway, I gotta resize my bike pic first. Haven't had time yet this morning. Personaly, I think language is more important than the avatar issue. You can turn off people sigs and avatars (in User CP, Edit Options, towards the bottom. Simply uncheck sigs and avatars) if you find them offensive. Isn't any way to shut off the language......  BTW, I think your wrong, it doesn't contradict anything. I started this thread about a language issue. If you find my avatar offensive, I just told you how to deal with that.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Beemerboy said:


> Zen
> 
> I'm pretty new here but regardless of how you got the pic the suggestion of it contradicts what you started this thread about.
> 
> ...


wow you got balls man, 4 posts, and already calling out a mod


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> wow you got balls man, 4 posts, and already calling out a mod


Maybe he should go to OT. You guys can play with him for a while. Leave me some pieces, though.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Maybe he should go to OT. You guys can play with him for a while. Leave me some pieces, though.


hahaha i just realized this is my first out of OT/general in like ever, wow i need to get away from there more


----------



## Beemerboy (Jul 15, 2005)

I didn't call anyone out, balls yea I have those......I post a quite a few forums so I think that I can handle myself  


Anyway I won't post much here anymore foung out what I was looking for....Thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Meh, no hard feelings. Glad you found what you were looking for, that's what we're here for.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

i always assumed they auto edited like every other forum


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

zak187 said:


> i always assumed they auto edited like every other forum


There's only one I know of that auto edits. And it's a major pain because it deletes every word that also has a cuss word hidden inside it, like _scrape_.......


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Beemerboy said:


> Anyway I won't post much here anymore foung out what I was looking for....Thanks


Thanks for being a postive member of the community,,, You're sorta like a bad relative during the holidays.. you come over, eat what you want, annoy the host, then leave when your full..

Great come back next time you need help :thumbup:


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> There's only one I know of that auto edits. And it's a major pain because it deletes every word that also has a cuss word hidden inside it, like _scrape_.......


i only frequent 3 other forums though but they all do. it is a pain in the but when you try to type say autococker paintball gun and get auto****er


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

At this point, I'm allowing all cuss words to be replaced using the word "Mark" or any variation thereof. Any of you that frequent OT will know why this is.........  


Example 1: Mark you, you Mark-sucking son of a Marking Mark. 

Example 2: Stick it in your Marking Mark-hole.



So swear away. That is all. :cheers:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

holy marking mark, i was seriously about to ask about this


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Hi Mark! Nice to have you around MARK face. :thumbup:


----------

